# Funniest horse stories? Please tell!



## Animallover707

Hey everyone i want to hear your funniest horse stories! I have two for you guys.
A horse named buddy who i ride once in a while was let loose on the ranch during a barbeque(No worries the gate was locked) He was running around having fun. All of a sudden i look over and he sticks his head in my families trucck reaches into my moms purse and pulls her wallet out and takes off with it! It was the funniest thing i ever seen. :lol:
Next i had my new puppy and my lab in the creek at my other ranch, my mare starlight was on the other side of the creek grazing. The puppies were playing tug of war when all of a sudden starlight farted(You know horses lol) and both the dogs dropped the toy and looked at starlight like "what the..." she looked at them like "That wasnt me!" I laughed for like 10 minutes. 
Now i want to hear your stories, add other pet stories to!


----------



## tailskidwest

How about one horse lunging another ...... a couple of my geldings were playing "tug of war" with a jolly ball and the next thing I know one is doing perfect pivots over his hocks while the other is running perfect circles around him. They never did let go of the ball and kept it up for about five minutes. I was laughing so hard I couldn't find the camera!


----------



## Hmenz

I have a 20 year old appaloosa mare thats very herd bound. We moved her away from the borders and she was not happy because she didnt have any friends. The neighbor down the road has quite a few horses that roam around the pasture and she was always whinnying to them and chatting with them.

We go back to the barn to feed her at about 3:30pm. As were nearing our house i see a horse in a field trotting toward the mans house that has horses.The horse looked a lot like Indy. We pull in our driveway and i head out to the barn to grain her. Shes gone. I start freaking out, get in the car and go to start looking for her. Next thing i see is a really tall guy riding Indy down the road.(Keep in mind that Indy's 13.2 Hh The guy had to be at least 6'5) I pull over and there's Indy with this huge man on top of her. I feel relieved but also kinda puzzled.

It turns out Indy ended up trotting down the road, through a large field and back up the road to the mans house. He said he came out to feed and Indy was running around playing with his horses jolly ball!

Funniest thing she's ever done. Shes a crazy horse.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

I got one my mom told me. When she started riding her mare Magic around more, we lived across from a popular lake for fishing. Well my mom was riding back towards home after a good long ride. Well good old Magic let out one heck of a loud fart, and it echoed around the lake. My mom could hear the fisherman snickering and giggling, so she hollers 'excuse me'. OMG she was so embarrassed, she also couldn't stop laughing. One of her best memories with her beloved mare of 24 years.

I got another one too, and of course good old Magic is involved too. Well, my mom decided to ride in the local parade that year, i had my gelding Rowdy, and of course her on Magic. Well you know how people throw candy to little kids. Yeah, so we're riding down the road in the parade, and Magic of course just had to stop and pee, right in front of a bunch of kids, and a whole lot of candy!! She even grunted and farted when she was finished, i swear she must have relieved about 5 gallon of urine on the road. Meanwhile Rowdy and i are still walking along, and i'm laughing so hard i almost fell off. And i hear my mom giggling and saying sorry to the kids. It was an epic moment....


----------



## Saddlebag

Elizabeth I can't stop laughing, been there done that. My dear departed mother in her younger years always wore a rubber girdle and it always went on first thing in the morning. Being a smoker she'd frequently fa...pass gas and the girdle would turn it into a long drawn out sound. Years later my big gelding was grazing and I was walking past about 20' away. He began to pass gas and I started laughing "mother, you've come back as a horse and I own him". This same horse was in the pasture with three others. A small blue plastic tarp had blown into the field. He walked over sniffed it then picked it up. The others immediately took flight. Not wanting be be left behind he took off at the gallop to catch up still holding this madly flapping tarp. Again the others took off and he continued to try to catch up. He gave up and dropped the tarp. The others moved closer. Then he had an AHA moment and with a twinkle in his eye he grapped the tarp and raced toward the others and watched them scatter. He turned this into a wonderful game in which he was in control. This must have lasted a good 20 min.


----------



## Animallover707

OMG cant stop laughing great stories! wish more people would post lol.


----------



## Jim Andy

I can remember I think I was about 6 or 7 years old Dad was working around the barn grooming the horses and just cleaning things up I wanted to ride so he saddled the Stud for me because that was the first one he groomed. Well I was riding him around the little field behind the barn.After a little while Daddy had turned 3 of the mares out there also. with me on his back the stud mounted one of the mares so I yelled at my Dad look at me I'm riding two horses at the same time and when I look around my Dad is bent over double laughing his head off.


----------



## Animallover707

Jim Andy said:


> I can remember I think I was about 6 or 7 years old Dad was working around the barn grooming the horses and just cleaning things up I wanted to ride so he saddled the Stud for me because that was the first one he groomed. Well I was riding him around the little field behind the barn.After a little while Daddy had turned 3 of the mares out there also. with me on his back the stud mounted one of the mares so I yelled at my Dad look at me I'm riding two horses at the same time and when I look around my Dad is bent over double laughing his head off.


 HAHAHA thats sooo funny! One time i was riding my mare and a cow came up and started humping my horse. she flipped out and started trying to kick the cow. I was so embarressed


----------



## MillieSantana

One time I was grooming Santana, and he was being his normal grumpy self and flicking his tail at my face. So I grabbed his tail, and turned his head to look at me, looked between me and his tail for a minute, then snatched the brush and his tail at the same time. we had a potential boarder coming out and looking around, and she just kept laughing, and laughing. Now, if I pull Santana's tail to his shoulder, he'll snatch whatever I have in my hands.


----------



## Cat

One story that comes to mind is of a haflinger I had. He got loose and didn't want to be caught. He took off for the neighbor's and next thing I know he was stomping up their porch steps. Neighbor opens their door with a WTH? look on their face. Toby kept trying to look around the person to see inside.

Another one was Apache our draft cross when he was about 2. I was out in the field working on something and he was at the top of the hill. All of a sudden I hear WHOMP WHOMP WHOMP. I look around and all the horses are peacefully grazing and Apache is just standing there. I go back to what I was doing but it wasn't long before I heard it again. This time I turn to see its Apache high-stepping and slamming down those draft hooves of his.

For the life of me I could not figure out what he was doing and this time he continued to do it. His back legs stayed pretty much planted but those front legs were lifted high and slammed down and sometimes at pretty odd angles. I was starting to think he was losing it or trying to break out new dance moves.

I huff and puff up the hill to get to him quickly to find a bot fly buzzing around and he was intent on stomping it!


----------



## ek123

ive got two
One is when we bought our horse skip back and he is a very well behaved and smart, but he was excited so like most horses he started counting. sooo my mom kicked him in the foot (more like a tap with her foot) and he quick stops and then pushes his head against her.. needless to say mom wasn't impressed but we were rolling

the other is when one of our ponies had a baby and the little one loved to chase dogs. so one day the horse is chasing one of our dogs and theyre running pretty fast. then all of a sudden the dog does a quick 180 and runs... then the pony does the same but slides and falls on her side.. she was just fine and it was hilarious but she doesn't chase dogs any more


----------



## ek123

double post


----------



## Animallover707

haha these stories are great :lol: keep it up people!


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

Hahaha!!! All so funny!!!

I don't know if these are terrible funny, but here goes. 

1. I was riding my horse Toby, and at my barn there is a large 6 inch high stage in one corner of the arena. He decided that it was time to perform, and stepped all they way up on the stage, knocking over a chair in the process and freaking the crud out do me!!!

2. When I was nine, we went camping, and I decided I wanted to go on a trail ride. I got to ride a lovely horse named Disney. I got up there, and I was soooo scared!!! He looked HUUUUGE to me!! In reality, he was probably only about 15 hh, but I was SOOO scared, that I said, "mom, I don't want to go!! I'm scared!! GET ME OFF!!! But she wouldn't, as we had paid some money and the leader came over and said, "it's okay, he's a good boy. I'll lead you on the ride." I grudgingly decided to go along. I ended up having so much fun, that the next day I went for another on Disney. I credit Disney with being the first horse I rode (not really but he's the first horse I remember) and I am forever grateful to him for taking care of nine year old me. I'll never forget you, Disney <3

3. We went on a trail ride in Montana, and my cousin's horse kept kneeling down!!! I know that it's naughty, but 11 year old me didn't know and thought it was hilarious!!


----------



## Sereno

*I'm all wet and muddy!*

This was a couple of years ago when I was a proper young man of 59.

My wife and I were riding our two from the stables to our place using back roads. About a 2 hour ride. About half way home we came to a large mud puddle. We stopped when the horse's were knee deep to look things over. Fences on both sides. My horse, Sereno, had put his head down and I didn't think anything of it UNTIL he got down on both front knees and started leaning. As I yelled something like… "OH S…, he's going to roll" I bailed off and landed on my back in that nice thick mud puddle.

Wife is in laughing so hard that I had to join in. A field hand was off to the side with eyes as big as saucers. I could not help but laugh and since I was covered head to toe and boots filled with water, walk thou and get my horse that had NOT rolled but on the other side grazing.

We continued home having to ride down a main street with people stopping and stairring. I used a hose to wash off my now mud covered saddle. The I got hosed down with and without my close.

NO way did we slow down on the ride back and to this day we don't let Sereno put his head down to a puddle while I'm on him.


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

Lol!!!!


----------



## SA Trail Rider

I have a few guys, so hang tight. XD

1.) So I'm riding an appaloosa youngster called Abocadabra on her second trail into the mountain and it started off alright. Then suddenly something moved in the one tree next to us and both her and myself spooked at it which nearly sent us scuttling down an embankment. We were both laughed at as we cooled down after that rather funny moment. I mean, since when does the rider spook at a tree...

2.) I was training an appaloosa youngster named August Rush in the lunge ring the one day. It was hot and we were at the bareback stage, learning how to turn in western and what not and he gets really frustrated and becomes really stubborn. My friend/colleague decides to get on him and he becomes all cranky and rears and attempts to buck(he never really could buck) but my friend wouldn't let him get away with his nonsense. He then charges at the lunge ring fence wall, makes an attempt at a jump and hits his head solid on the top poll of the fence. He shook his head and proceeded to look dazed and walk drunkenly around the lunge ring. We never had a training problem with him ever again. Haha.

3.) It was when my good friend got some Nooitgedacht ponies from a champion line of ponies from her aunt. We decided to go riding and rode to the equestrian centre right next door to my friends farm. I was on a Boerperd/Nooitgedact horse called Kandyman and my friend was on one called Suncatcher. We decided, in the dressage arena, that we wanted to swop just to check them out. So we dismounted and my friend got onto Kandyman. As I put my foot into Suncatcher's saddle's stirrup and leaned forward to swing up, he shot forward and I proceeded to land right behind the saddle(so still on the horse, yay). At that moment, the riding school instructor happened to walk past and with no sense of humour said, "You know you are supposed to sit in the saddle, right?" and walked off instantaneously. I whispered to myself, "I know that...".

I'm sure I have more to share. Enjoy for now.


----------



## Baylee

A few summers ago my mom and I took our horses camping for the first time. We couldn't sleep seeing as the raccoons were outside trying to get into our coolers. Finally my mom and I got up and peeked out of the tent with a big flashlight that we used to spot the little bandits. the one did manage to open one of otu coolers and stole the Mac N' Cheese before running off towards the trees. The whole time you could hear the noodles in the box shaking around.

What got us laughing was when the raccoon grabbed the Mac N' Cheese he ran right past my mom's horse, A mellow OTTB named "High" who was 20 at the time. High put his nose down and watched the raccoon run off like ' Hey..where ya going? ' .


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

LOL!!!! "Hey..where ya going?' TOO FUNNY!!!


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover

I went out into the pasture with my horse not long after I got him wearing a big straw western hat. Slappers a big sweetheart and he come right up to me and I was scratching him and what not. Then suddenly he grabs my hat and takes off just as fast as he can, me chasing after him hollering "stop! Whoa! Slapper!!!!!" We'll he finally drops it and goes to grazing like nothing happened. This was not the last time he stole a western style hat. I have to watch him at the shodeos and parades and what not. Just western style cowboy hats, not baseball caps or anything.


----------



## Cata hula

My dad grew up in Europe. While on a trip to Spain when my aunt was little, my Grandpa thought it would be a great idea to take the kids on a pony ride. Speaking only a little Spanish, he was able to understand that the owner of the pony was insistent he always held onto the lead rope. They took off onto their pony ride with my aunt in the saddle. After about 15 min. of walking and the pony dragging it's feet the whole way, my Grandpa stopped to take a picture of her on the pony. Only for a second did he let go of the lead rope. No sooner had he let go, the pony bolted and started galloping away at top speed. My aunt 4 years old at that time was wailing and clinging to the saddle horn with her little legs flapping at the pony's sides. Then the saddle began to slip and she was riding on his side. They weren't able to catch him until his saddle was hanging from his belly with my aunt clutching madly to the saddle. She had to be pried off. Needless to say she won't go near horses to this day. Hahaha!


----------



## Lucky1inKy

Cata hula said:


> My dad grew up in Europe. While on a trip to Spain when my aunt was little, my Grandpa thought it would be a great idea to take the kids on a pony ride. Speaking only a little Spanish, he was able to understand that the owner of the pony was insistent he always held onto the lead rope. They took off onto their pony ride with my aunt in the saddle. After about 15 min. of walking and the pony dragging it's feet the whole way, my Grandpa stopped to take a picture of her on the pony. Only for a second did he let go of the lead rope. No sooner had he let go, the pony bolted and started galloping away at top speed. My aunt 4 years old at that time was wailing and clinging to the saddle horn with her little legs flapping at the pony's sides. Then the saddle began to slip and she was riding on his side. They weren't able to catch him until his saddle was hanging from his belly with my aunt clutching madly to the saddle. She had to be pried off. Needless to say she won't go near horses to this day. Hahaha!


OMGosh!! Thats so awful its HYSTERICAL! ! Made my night....great story...)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CCBella

My dad was telling me about the old milk cart horse from when he was a kid, Charlie, who knew his route that well that he'd wait until the milkman had grabbed an order and then continue to the next stop and wait. One day there was a new police officer in town who saw what he thought was a loose horse and tried to stop Charlie. The moment he reached for the bridle he had his fingers nipped and Charlie continued to stop at the next house a few metres away like nothing had happened. 
Apparently nothing stopped Charlie in his duty except my great aunt. She and Charlie were in the habit of having a biscuit/cookie when the milk was delivered to her place. She ended up in hospital for a few weeks and the first day Charlie stopped at her house and would not move for anything. Eventually the milkman had to go find him a biscuit so he'd continue with his work lol


----------



## Saddlebag

A farm gal had taught her horses to come to the house should they ever get loose. She'd been after hubby to install a big patio door in the bedroom, so nice to awaken and see the animals in the nearby pasture. After years of nagging, the doors were finally installed. The first morning she awakened to be greeted by two horses looking thro the glass. She then saw more movement and there were four horses and 20 calves waiting for her to emerge. Her hubby couldn't get off the bed for laughing.


----------



## aureliusandoinky

Once my horse bucked and pooped at the same time.


----------



## loveye

My horse overjumped and I landed sitting on his neck while he cantered around the arena XD


----------



## HunterJumperShow

I was at a show once warming up my horse and my class was coming up so my trainer and I walked back to where my family had set up chairs. It was really hot and I was super thirsty so my mom told me to hop down and relax for a second. I reluctantly agreed and started to slide off when… RIIIIIIIIPPPP. I was dangling from the crotch of my breeches on the safety stirrup. I literally had about ten minutes before my class went on and I was SO embarrassed because my mom had to go running around asking all the riders who had gone if I could borrow their pants. 

She eventually got this one girl to strip off her pants but by that time I was seconds from being called in the arena and I had to end up taping the hole with tape and going into the arena. I literally cried from being so embarrassed, it was horrible. Note to self: dismount carefully at shows when you have peacock stirrups XD


----------



## missaddie

I always say that my Hackney pony lives to torture my quarter horse. He makes it his goal! So I had a lunge whip that got broken and for some reason I had it leaned on the other side of the fence. Well I looked out my window and the pony, Java had somehow pulled the whip through the fence and was swinging it around. Once he figured out that the other horses didn't really appreciate the end of the whip swinging around them, he began to have fun. He would spend HOURS chasing the mares around the pasture with the whip. Flipping his head up and down to get the rope part to swing. 
I can't tell you how much enjoyment it brought me! =] 
I never could find the whip when I would try to go and take it away.


----------



## Inga

Oh I have a funny horse story to share. It happened years ago and is funny NOW but was very embarrassing when it happened. I was riding this big beautiful Chestnut Saddlebred on a long trail ride. It was his first trail ride and he was doing GREAT. I was so proud of this horse. After a few hours of riding, I had to go to the bathroom and there was an outhouse type bathroom along the trail. My friends were out on their horses, people were riding by. IT was a long charity ride so there were hundreds of riders. I hooked a lead rope to the horse and held the end of the rope as I went into the outhouse. I pulled my pants down, went to the bathroom and was about to pull my pants up but must have shifted my feet which made a noise and spooked my horse. He proceeded to jerk me right out of the outhouse with my pants still down. I was scrambling to get them pulled up while still trying to hold on to my horses lead. I didn't want him to run off. Ugh! Let's just say, it would have been really funny to see, not so much fun to be the person involved. ha ha


----------



## piglet

My horse is a draft cross. No feathers, but a big boy with huge feet. One summer day I went out to the pasture and noticed nasty little flies(?) in his ears having a picnic. As I gently rubbed/scratched inside his ears, he picked up a hind foot and started "air scratching" like a dog.

I laughed so hard I almost fell down. (Then I went to TSC and bought the best fly repellant I could find!)


----------



## dressagebelle

My dad's first horse was an Azteca, big gelding. For some reason, the old owners could never figure out why, he just decided to stick his tongue out and wait for someone to try and grab it. Thus started what we dubbed the tongue game. When we bought him, the previous owner told us that he loved to play that game, especially when he was bored. Lo and behold, I'm standing there, and he bumps me with his head and just starts sticking his tongue out. He stood like that until I reached up, then he sucked it back in his mouth, and then did it again. He was quite the strange horse. 

My Arab came relatively unhandled, and kind of wild, no trust in humans, never had much done with her. Well she decided to slice open her hind leg, required 7 stitches when all was said and done, and of course the vet wrapped the leg in WHITE vetwrap. She was completely sedated and out of it for the whole thing, as he had so sit underneath her to sew up her hind leg, and didn't want her moving AT ALL. So I put her back in her stall, and walked up the hill to just sit and keep an eye on her while she started waking up. As soon as she realized something was on her leg, she started hopping around with her head turned as far as possible towards the leg that she was then holding in the air. Keep in mind she's still really sedated, and "spinning" in circles looking completely drunk. I finally had to actually take her out and walk her around for a bit, but it still took a few years before she stopped freaking out when boots or polo wraps were put on. It was just so funny watching her all sedated trying to run in circles on three legs trying to figure out what the crazy white stuff was.

My thoroughbred was trained to Grand Prix level in jumping, so was quite used to jumping huge fences. I was not, I still was not quite comfortable at 3' but we wanted a horse I could move up on. In pony club one day, we were doing gymnastics, so we had trot poles up to a jump line. It was supposed to be 3 trot poles to a cross rail bounce, then a 1 stride to a 2'ish vertical, then a 3 stride to a 2'3" oxer. Well my mare decided AT THE TROT to jump all three trot poles, and the first two fences (the bounce) as one GIANT fence, then bounced to the one stride, then one strided the three stride. Apparently it had been quite a while since she'd done trot poles, and she needed to be reminded that they were for trotting over NOT jumping over. Same horse in one lesson decided to try and duck out at the last minute in front of a 3' to 3'3" oxer, but was so close that she ended up having to jump over the standards instead. They are about 5' standards, and let me tell you, I was NOT happy. I already had to steel myself for going over a 3'3" fence, and instead she turns it into a 5' fence. My trainer just stood there and was like "well I guess she has NO problems jumping big" now go try it again and don't let her duck out". I was just like seriously, I am supposed to try and take her over it AGAIN. I don't wanna jump the standards again. We did it fine the second time, but by then my nerves were completely shot.


----------



## dressagebelle

Ah I just remembered another couple stories, sorry for the double post. So my Arabian mare, I moved to a new barn where the owner owned a few australian shepherds. Well normally they know better than to go chasing after horses in turn out, but apparently a snorting madly galloping Arab (complete with flagging tail) was too hard to resist. So in comes Nick charging after my mare. I of course freak out a bit, as he is kind of snapping at her heels, and I don't want to have to deal with panicked possibly injured horse, and dog kicked in the head, so I yell at him, which of course he ignores. Then all of a sudden he stops for a split second, and my mare spins around (she seriously can spin on a dime and give you back change), and snaps at the dog, and proceeds to chase him out of the arena. After that I was far more worried about the dog getting hurt than the horse. 

My Thoroughbred mare always got turn outs either before or after I rode, and we had an arena dedicated to turn outs. Only problem was when it rained, the back end of the arena turned into a giant pond. Well I didn't think anything of it, turned her out, and gave her a few minutes to roll before making her move. Well she walked right into the middle of the huge puddle, and started pawing, and then started to go down. I started screaming, waving and cracking the whip, and ran towards her, as I had a lesson, and I didn't have time to try and dry her off. I'm sure if I hadn't done that, she would have just rolled in the water like it was no big deal. Unfortunately that scared her enough that she never tried to roll in water again. Bummer cause I would have loved to have seen it, if only I didn't have a lesson.


----------

